# BBC FTA In US?



## D Plantz (Apr 22, 2003)

I was wondering if there was a way to get BBC using a free to air setup in the us. I am in Boston and I know you can get BBC via C band, but I don't have the room for a C band dish. I found sat info for Europe, but not the US.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Nope, BBC is not available on FTA from any of the Ku-band sats.


----------

